# اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة السيارات وعلاجها



## المرابع (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة السيارات وعلاجها ( السخونة الذائدة في المحرك)*​ 
*حقيقة** : يتم استخدام 15 : 20 % من طاقة الاحتراق الداخلي في تسيير السيارة*
*ويتم فقد 35 % علي هيئة حرارة مفقودة مع غازات العادم*
*ويتم استهلاك 10 % في الأحتكاك وفي الوصلات الميكانيكية*
*ويبقي حوالي 35 % وهي ما تسبب الحرارة والمطلوب التخلص منها بالتبريد *
*( ومن هنا يتضح أهمية دورة التبريد)*​ 
*ويجب ان تكوم دورة التبريد محكمة ونظيفة حتي تعمل بكفائة عالية*
*وللصيانة الدورية دور هام ومباشر علي هذة الدورة بالتحديد.*​ 

*الأجزاء المحتمل تغيرها**:-*
*الثرموثتات- موتور المروحة الكهربية- غطاء الرداتير – طرمبة المياة –*
*وصلات مطاطية – وصلات اخري – صباع الحرارة- القابض الحراري للمروحة.*​ 
*اولا نبدأ بالرداتير ( المشع )** :-*
*نقوم بتنظيفة باستخدام فرشاه سلك-ونفحص الرداتير جيدا ونلاحظ وجود صدأ او تاّكل مما يدل علي وجود تسريب دقيق (ومن الممكن استخدام مانع التسرب **leak stop **لحل المشكلة.*​ 
*ثانيا :غطاء الرداتير ( او غطاء القربة )*
*نختبر الغطاء بتوصيلة بجهاز احكام دورة التبريد وهو عبارة عن مضخة هواء وعلية مقياس الضغط وفي نهايتة خرطوم مركب علية غطاء يماثل غطاء الرداتير – ويأتي مع الجهاز مهيائي لاختبار غطاء الرداتير المراد اختبارة.*​ 
*وعند توصيل الغطاء المراد اختبارة بالمهيائي-نقوم بالضغط علي الجهاز عدة مرات حتي يرتفع الضغط الي 0.5 بار ونقوم بالانتظار خمس دقايق مثلا- ومن المفترض ان الضغط يظل ثابت بعد مرور الخمس دقايق-مما يدل علي عدم وجود تسريب , اما لو الضغط قل بعد مرور الخمس دقايق فلابد من تغيير الغطاء *
*ومن المعروف ايضا بان الغطاء يفتح تلقائيا عند ارتفاع الضغط داخل الدورة وهذا الضغط أعلي من 1.0 بار*
*ومن الممكن الرجوع الي كتالوج السيارة والاطلاع علي القيمة بالتحديد.*​ 
*ثالثا: الثرموثتات:*
*الهدف منها هو الاسراع من تسخين السيارة في الاجواء الباردة وذلك يرجع الي ان الثرموثتات تغلق مسار الماء من الطرمبة(المضخة) الي الرداتير ولا تفتح الا بعد وصول المياه لدرجة حرارة معينة.*​ 
*رابعا : القابض الحراري للمروحة**:*
*من الممكن التحري عنة . ندير السيارة ونراقب موعد تشغيل المروحة والذي لا يجب ان يذيد عن 10 دقايق.*​ 
*المروحة الكهربائية**:*
*تعمل عن طريق مفناح حراري زمني ( صباع حرارة) موجود في خزان الرداتير.*
*ومن عيوب عدم دوران المروحة الاني: وجود مشكلة في فيوز المروحة.*
*وجود مشكلة في الموتور الكهربي الخاص بالمروحة.*
*وجود مشكلة في مفتاح الحرارة الزمني.*​ 
*خامسا الكشف عن تسربات مياه**:*
*نوصل جهاز أحكام دورة التبريد ونلاحظ وجود أي تسريب فمعني ذلك ان هناك عيب داخلي بسبب الاتي: جوان غطاء وش السلندر*
*أو وجود شرخ في وش السلندر*
*أو وجود شرخ في الفارغة نفسها ( البلوك)*​ 
*ولاختبار ذلك نختبر لون الزيت*
*اذا كان تسرب الماء كبير فان لون الزيت سوف يشبة الطحينة(بني فاتح)*
*اذا كان تسرب الماء قليل-فيمكن نثر بعض قطرات علي فرن الحر وسوف*
*نسمع صوت (طشة) يشبة سقوط الماء في الزيت المقدوح .*​ 
*ومن الممكن** استخدام جهاز تحليل غازات العادم والذي يمكنا من التحري من وجود ابخرة زيت مع بخار الماء ام لا (وذلك بوضعة فوق فتحة القربة)*​ 
*نصيحة** : يجب استخدام ماء مبرد ذو نوعية عالية الجودة-ونتجنب الانواع قليلة الجودة – حيث الانواع قليلة الجودة تسبب تأكل في دورة التبريد وخصوصا يصيب طرمبة المياة او يحدث تأكل في ريش الطرمبة نفسها مما يققل فعاليتها.*​ 
*نصيحة**: هناك ما يعرف بطبب المحرك وهي مصنوعة من النحاس- لابد من تغيرها بعد 10 سنوات من عمر السيارة لانة غالبا هذا هو العمر الافتراضي لها.*​ 
*وبهذا اكون وضحت بعض اسباب ارتفاع حرارة السيارة وعلاجها*
*وارجو من كل مهندس يقرأ الموضوع ان يحاول ان يضيف اسباب اخري لزيادة الحرارة حتي يكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائدة- والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*المهندس/أحمد مجدي*
*جمهرية مصر العربية*​


----------



## المرابع (10 سبتمبر 2007)

وارجو من كل مهندس يقرأ الموضوع ان يحاول ان يضيف اسباب اخري لزيادة الحرارة حتي يكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائدة- والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وكل عام وانتم بخير

المهندس/أحمد مجدي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي المرابع .

المحرك هو الذي يرتفع حرارته وليس السيارة ( الاطفك قليلا ) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63619&highlight=%C7%D3%C8%C7%C8+%C7%D1%CA%DD%C7%DA+%CD%D1%C7%D1%C9+%C7%E1%E3%CD%D1%DF

البغدادي :55:


----------



## غسان التكريتي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس احمد ونرجو من الله لك التوفيق


----------



## المرابع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا يا اخ غسان و يا اخ شكري خصوصا:71: 
ولقد اطلعت علي الرابط الاكثر من رائع يا اخ شكري واسمح لي ان اضيفة في موضوعي هذا حتي يصبح الموضوع كامل
وعلي ان يحاول كل مهندس ان يضيف اسباب اخري لزيادة حرارة المحرك:28: حتي يكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائدة- والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وكل عام وانتم بخير

المهندس/أحمد مجدي

نقلا عن الاخ المهندس شكري البغدادي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

يجب المحافظة على درجة حرارة المحرك من الارتفاع المفرط لسبب او اخر لجودة المحرك وكفاءته والحفاظ عليه من التلف بسبب الحرارة المفرطة او البرودة الشديدة .
ان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تسبب الاشعال المبكر والطرق وانسداد بخاري في انابيب الوقود واعاقة جريانه اضافة الى تلف طبقة الزيت في جدران اسطوانة المحرك وبدوره يؤدي الى تأكل اجزاءه وايضا زيادة الخلوص...الخ .

فهيا نتعرف عن الاسباب .

1-وجود اوساخ في واجهة المشع من الأمام .
2- تراكم الصدى والأوساخ داخل الجيوب المائية للمحرك وتكون عازل لمنع الحرارة من الأنتقال والتسرب .
3- وجود عائق في انابيب اوالجيوب المائية للمحرك .
4- توقيت الأشعال متقدم او متأخر.
5- وجود ماء قليل في المنظومة بسبب نضوحه .
6- وجود انثناء او تلف الخراطيم المطاطية .
7- وجود انحناءات في ريش المروحة او انزلاقها .
8- مستوى الزيت في المحرك قليل .
9- وجود عائق او انثناء في مسلك العادم .
10- وجود اوساخ على سطح المحرك لأعاقة الأشعاع الحراري .
11- تراكم الكاربون في غرف الأحتراق .
12- عدم تنظيم المغذي بصورة صحيحة .
13- عدم انفتاح المنظم الحراري بقدر مناسب لمرور الماء او عطله .
14- وجود مكان لتسرب الضغط من خلال حلقات المكبس.
15- مضخة الماء سائبة او متأكلة .
16- وجود مقاومة احتكاكية بين اجزاء المحرك .
17- المكابح غير منظمة التوقيت .
18- بسبب تلف الحاشية يتسرب العادم الى الماء .
19- نضوح الماء الى زيت المحرك .
20- خلل في ساعة بيان درجة الحرارة .
21- استمرار عمل جهاز التكييف طويلا اثناء توقف السيارة .
22-حاضنة المروحة غير مناسبة او فيها اضرار .
23- عدم صلاحية غطاء المشع .
24- وضع المنظم معكوس .
25- حدوث اشعال قبل اوانه بسبب نوعية الوقود .
26- السير بسرعة بطيئة لمدة بطيئة .
27- الوقوف لمدة طويلة في الأماكن المزدحمة .
28- عدم نفخ الأطارات بالضغط الهواء الكافي .
29- نسبة الأوكتين واطئة في البانزين .
30- السير بسرعة عالية والمحرك معمر جديد .
وبالتحري الكامل عن هذه الاسباب نجعل اداء المحرك احسن واطول عمرا .


----------



## mech1960 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

http://www.zzrz.com/mlion.htm اربح المليون


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بعض قائدي السيارات يعانى من مشكلة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك، فكان لابد من توضيح أسباب هذه المشكلة وطرق علاجها كما يلى... 


1- تعطل أوتوماتيك المروحة:


وهذا يؤدى إلى عدم دوران المروحة بالسرعة الكافية وللتأكد من عمل أوتوماتيك المروحة، يمكن تحريك المروحة أثناء توقف محرك السيارة فإذا كانت سهلة الحركة بشكل كبير فهذا يعنى أن أوتوماتيك المروحة معطل ويجب استبداله. 


2- تسرب ماء المبرد:


يمكن ملاحظة ومعرفة مصدر التسريب بفحص توصيلات المبرد أو بملاحظة غطاء المبرد إذا كان هناك حوله أثار تهريب ويمكن أن يكون التهريب داخليا لا يرى بالنظر، ولكن يمكن معرفته فى حالة نقص الماء فى المبرد، وهنا لابد من التوجه لمركز صيانة لفحص المحرك وإصلاح أي تسريب قد يحدث .. مع الوضع فى الاعتبار أن محاليل إيقاف التهريب لا تنجح فى كل الحالات. 


3- تعطل صمام البلف:


وذلك يؤدى إلى تعطل ضبط حركة المياه فى البلف، فعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين يفتح البلف ويسمح بمرور الماء لكن عند تعطل صمام البلف يبقى الصمام مغلقا ولا يسمح بمرور الماء فينتج عنه ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك. وللتأكد من ان البلف يعمل بطريقة سليمة فانه يتم الضغط على خرطوم المبرد حينما تكون السيارة فى مرحلة التسخين فإذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوم خلال دقائق من التشغيل فان هذا يعنى احتمال عطل صمام الحرارة ويجب تغييره. مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار عند تغييره أن يكون من نفس النوع وذلك لان كل صمام مجهز على درجة حرارة معينة . 


4- تعطل مروحة التبريد فى سيارات الدفع الأمامي:


تدار هذه المروحة بمحرك كهربائي منفصل عن محرك السيارة وهناك جهاز استشعار يتحكم بتشغيل أو إيقاف المروحة حسب درجة حرارة المحرك وحينما يتعطل هذا الجهاز أو محرك المروحة نفسها فان المروحة لن تعمل مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك.


5- تعطل طلمبة الماء:


ويمكن التأكد من عمل مضخة الماء عن طريق فتح غطاء المبرد فى طور الإحماء والتأكد من حركة المياه داخل المبرد، فإذا كانت المياه لا تتحرك فهذا دليل على تعطل المضخة. 


6- انسداد العادم (الشكمان):


قد يسبب انسداد العادم أو التواؤه ضغطا عكسيا على المحرك مما يؤدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك، وهذا فانه بملاحظة هذه الجوانب والاهتمام بطرق صيانتها يمكننا معالجة مشكلة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك قبل تفاقمها.


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)

و تسخن محركات السيارات من إحتراق (كاسكيت) رأس المكينه

و هذه بعض الأعطال التي ممكن أن يسببها إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك 

1- إحترا كاسكيت الرأس للمحرك

2- خلط في الماء و زيت المحرك 
نتيجة إحتراق الكاسكيت 

3- إنكسار البستن ( السلندر )

4- إنكسار الكرنك ( العامود المرفق )


----------



## المرابع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ محمد علي هذة المعلومات الرائعة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المرابع (17 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير- رمضان كريم
اشكر كلا من المهندسين شكري , غسان , محمد 
وارجو الاضافة و التعليق من باقي المهندسين علي هذا الموضوع الهام
والسلام عليكم


----------



## bader_m (17 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة تشكر عليها 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## assim (17 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك اسباب خارجيه تعمل على رفع درجة الحرارة مثل درجة حرارة الجو الخارجي وعمر المحرك
وشكرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

باختصار إن اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك يعود :
1- عطل في دارة التبريد
2- عطل في دارة التزييت
3- خلل في دارة التزويد بالوقود تؤدي غلى زيادة كميته
4- اسباب استثمارية " عدم وضع نسبة السرعة المناسبة - مثل المسير على السرعة الأولى على ألأوتستراد مثلاً"


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل مشكور م. المرابع..


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اسباب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك أعطيتم لها الكافي والوافي 

وباختصار الزيت والماء والوقود والهواء والسائق وعمر المحرك وعلبة السرعة ووجود اعطال بالسيارة 
كلها عوامل لها علاقة بارتفاع حرارة المحرك واستقرارها


----------



## امجد ماو (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (24 مايو 2011)

شكر اجزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن لدي سؤال في جانب اخر يخص المحرك
ما هو سبب ارتفاع صوت المحرك؟
وهل السيارة الشيفروليه اوبترا صوتها اعلى قليلا من السيارات الياباني؟
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Andrew Amgad (26 مايو 2011)

this very important subject


----------



## مازن عزالدين (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب يونس (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فى حالة أرتفاع درجة الحرارة المفاجئة مع وجود عطل فى مؤشر الحرارة ( مبين الحرارة ) ماهو الاجراء المتخذ 
وفى حالة تعطل السيارة فى حالة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ومطلوب زيادة مياة التبريد ماهى الكيفية
مطلوب ايضاح كيفية تسخين السيارة فى بداية العمل فى الصباح فى حالة عدم وجود مبين للتسخين


----------

